# Tivo Stream 4K MPEG 2 Hardware Decoding not working



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Nope, nada..

The same exact hardware without Tivo software can hardware decode, but it seems to be blocked in this device. 

If you are looking to play local MPEG2 files/isos , look for jaggedy, bouncy, striped and fuzzy picture.

The AirTV Mini 4K is the superior device. It hardware decodes almost perfectly.


----------



## Greg Stephens (May 11, 2020)

I'm sorry to hear that. And, their specs page specifically lists supported video formats and decoding capabilities.

How are you accessing local files? Does it directly support SMB or a USB stick?

Have you tried via Kodi or MX Player?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Kodi > SMB > Netgear NAS
DVD ISO's and other MPEG2 files

Kodi settings> player> allow hardware acceleration - MediaCodec (surface) and non surface are set to on

Both the AirTV Mini 4k and the Tivo Stream 4k are set up exactly the same.

Tivo is carp, AirTv looks spectacular 

If I turn off those codecs, I can software decode by turning on deinterlacing, both look about the same, not as good as the firetv, but none looks as good as the Airtv with the hardware decoding set to on.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

I've just loaded up Emby, I did not have any problems playing MPEG2 from some older Blu-ray rips or from interlaced HDHomerun sources.
afaik Kodi on Android uses it's own media player, Emby uses the Google supplied "Exoplayer" for playback. This could be a difference.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

cybergrimes said:


> I've just loaded up Emby, I did not have any problems playing MPEG2 from some older Blu-ray rips or from interlaced HDHomerun sources.
> afaik Kodi on Android uses it's own media player, Emby uses the Google supplied "Exoplayer" for playback. This could be a difference.


The AirTv Mini is the same hardware and has no issues with mpeg2 with Kodi. The only difference is the software and the that tiny usb port.


----------

